# lurking ex update



## frankieg (Jun 19, 2012)

my anonimity on here has been compromised. i am deleting my posts and taken down info about me on here.

thank you all for your advise and i wish you all well with your relationships.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Frank, you can reinvent yourself any time and still have anonymity. Good luck.


----------

